# Rais 106



## wturett (Jun 14, 2019)

hi all, here is my story. Since studying architecture in the 70's I have really loved the Rais wood stoves designed by Ben Falk in Denmark. I said to myself that when I build my house I will put in a Rais classic stove. Well, it took a little longer than I wanted but I finally built my house in Greenport, Long Island, NY. The house is a Passive House and although I found a Rais stove and hoped to use it, it will not work with a Passive House (there is no direct exterior intake). So now I have the stove but can't use it. It is a beauty and I can keep it around as a sculpture but I'd rather sell to someone that has been searching for one like me. If you are or know someone please let them know. It weighs a ton so it may be too expensive to ship but try me anyway. Thanks


----------



## sbedelman (May 27, 2020)

I'm interested if you still have the stove.

Steve


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2020)

Send a PM. That will email notify the OP.


----------

